# Bachforellen-Sushi.?



## Case (5. August 2006)

Ich hab mir mal vorgenommen morgen früh auf Bachforellen zu gehen und mir ein absolut frisches Sushi zu machen. Die Bafo dürfte kein Problem sein. 
Also werde ich mitnehmen:
Ein scharfes Messer, ein Vesperbrett zum Filetieren und Essen, Salz, Pfeffer, scharfen Paprika und paar frische Brötchen. 
Was brauch ich noch...???

Case


----------



## esox_105 (5. August 2006)

*AW: Bachforellen-Sushi.?*

Meerrettich, Zitrone


----------



## Fxxziexxr (5. August 2006)

*AW: Bachforellen-Sushi.?*

Moin Case,

zumindest Wasabi, Reis, eingelegten Ingwer und Soja-Sauce, wenn Du das traditionell machen möchtest. Nicht zu vergessen den Reiswein.
Du kannst auch ein bißchen variieren, dazu schaust Du einfach mal hier :

http://www.sushi-tsu.de/welcome.html

http://www.ijon.de/rezepte/sushi.html

http://www.swr.de/kaffee-oder-tee/vvv/alles-frisch/2002/05/30/index.html


Wenn Du´s einfach machen möchtest ( aufgrund der Örtlichkeiten ) kann ich esox_105 zustimmen. Würde aber trotzdem ein bißchen Wasabi und Soja-Sauce mitnehmen. 
Schmeckt einfach gut. Und wieder den Reiswein nicht vergessen...... Mahlzeit !!!!

Schöne Grüße
Fozziebär


----------



## Rumpelrudi (5. August 2006)

*AW: Bachforellen-Sushi.?*

Sehr gute Idee#6

Mir ist es auch seit längerem leid, dass ich nach dem Angeln in der linken Hand ein Brötchen und in der rechten eine Fleischwurst halte. Hat irgendwie keinen Stil#d

Welche Fischarten ausser Salmoniden eignen sich denn noch zum frischen Verzehr ?


----------



## heinzi (5. August 2006)

*AW: Bachforellen-Sushi.?*

hi case, das hört sich eher wie ein fischbrötchen an als nach shusi. also wasabi und soyasoße- kannst du auch schon vorher gemischt mitnehmen- gehören eigendlich unbedingt dazu.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (7. August 2006)

*AW: Bachforellen-Sushi.?*

Und was ist nu drauß geworden hats geschmeckt ?
3 Stück hast ja erwischt ...


----------



## Ansgar (7. August 2006)

*AW: Bachforellen-Sushi.?*

Moin,

also, generell denke ich, Du hast alles dabei - denn man muss sich dabei ja nicht an irgendwelche Regeln halten. Denn in der Tat hoert sich das mehr nach Fischbroetchen an, aber wenn das ist, wie es Dir gefaellt, ist doch in Ordnung. Wuerde in dem Fall evtl sogar noch frischen Dill und rote Zwiebeln und etwas Meerettich mitnehmen. 

Ansonsten denke ich geht es Dir eher um Sashimi als Sushi (Sushi sind Reisrollen mit diversen Ingredients, Sashimi ist nur Fischstuecke). Wenn Du "traditionell" Sashimi machst, geht das hier folgendermassen: Fisch abstechen und ausbluten lassen. Dann Fisch auf Eis fuer halbe Stunde ruhen lassen. Dann mit scharfem Messer duenne Scheiben aus dem Fisch schneiden. Dann Fisch auf einer Platte anrichten und mit Wasabi, Soya Sauce und evtl eingelegtem Ingwer servieren. Nichts geht ueber ein kuehles Bier zusammen mit Sashimi - enjoy!

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## minipig (8. August 2006)

*AW: Bachforellen-Sushi.?*



Case schrieb:


> Ich hab mir mal vorgenommen morgen früh auf Bachforellen zu gehen und mir ein absolut frisches Sushi zu machen. Die Bafo dürfte kein Problem sein.
> Also werde ich mitnehmen:
> Ein scharfes Messer, ein Vesperbrett zum Filetieren und Essen, Salz, Pfeffer, scharfen Paprika und paar frische Brötchen.
> Was brauch ich noch...???
> ...



Na ja, ich würde vielleicht noch ein Antibiotikum zum Draufstreuen mitnehmen 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salmonellose

Trotzdem guten Appetit !


----------



## just_a_placebo (22. August 2006)

*AW: Bachforellen-Sushi.?*

Ich greife nochmal Rumpelrudis Frage auf, da mich das auch interessiert:

*Welche bei uns heimischen Fische eignen sich denn noch zu Sushi und Sashimi??? (roher Verzehr*)

flo


----------



## Huchenfreak (22. August 2006)

*AW: Bachforellen-Sushi.?*

Hab bisher von unseren einheimischen Fischen nur Huchen Sushi gegessen aber das schmeckt super :k


----------



## tamandua (22. August 2006)

*AW: Bachforellen-Sushi.?*



just_a_placebo schrieb:


> Ich greife nochmal Rumpelrudis Frage auf, da mich das auch interessiert:
> 
> *Welche bei uns heimischen Fische eignen sich denn noch zu Sushi und Sashimi??? (roher Verzehr*)
> 
> flo



Ich denke, die heimischen Salmoniden wird man gut verwenden können. Erfahrung habe ich allerdings nur mit Bachforelle/Meerforelle, Lachs und Äsche gemacht. DIe Äsche war nicht unbedingt delikat, aber man konnte das aus ihr gefertigte Sushi essen. Der einmal verarbeitete Barsch war auch ganz angenehm im Geschmack. Ob man noch weitere Süßwasserfische verwenden kann, vermag ich nicht zu sagen. Evtl eignet sich Zander?#c 
Ansonsten kann man aus Makrelen ganz vorzüglich Sushi zubereiten. Ebenfalls recht schmackhaft war ein Sushiröllchen mit frischer Scholle. Dorsch schmeckte mir nicht besonders gut, was aber nichts heißen muss. 
Mehr Experimente mit heimischen Fischen habe ich bislang nicht gemacht.#h


----------



## sebastian (22. August 2006)

*AW: Bachforellen-Sushi.?*

Normalerweise eigenen sich nur Salzwasserfische da diese nicht so anfällig für irgendwelche Krankheiten sind, also was ich weis sollte man keinen Süßwasserfisch roh essen !!!


----------

